
Why won’t the New Yorker keep you logged in? Mystery: Solved (kind of) - howard941
http://www.niemanlab.org/2019/01/why-wont-the-new-yorker-keep-you-logged-in-mystery-solved-kind-of/
======
chadmhorner
Sad, was hoping the story would have a solution for users lol.

